# B13 Factory Repair Manual pdf?



## jdprodimus (Jan 27, 2013)

When I bought the B13 a couple of years ago, somehow I acquired either a pdf from one of the members on this site, or found a site where I could download one free.

Since cars last a lot longer than computers and my laptop had bitten the dust at a far earlier age than the car has reached, I can no longer find where I saved the manual.

Does anybody out there have one saved to a hard drive who'd be willing to share it?

I'd greatly appreciate it and it will help preserve one more B13.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try this web site; you'll need to obtain a password from them:

Nissan and Infiniti Service Manuals


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Free, no password needed:

http://www.********.com/archives/nissan-sentra-factory-service-manuals.html


replace the ****'s with n i c o c l u b ( no spaces), forum doesn't like other forum links


----------

